# Golden flyer



## cadillacbike (Jun 16, 2013)

Here is my golden flyer. Its alittle crusty. But i think i can do something with it. JD this is the one i was telling you about.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 16, 2013)

Awesome...these are popping up more frequently recently.
And of course you can do something with it.
Plenty of patina on this one for sure. But, your talents for restoration will surprise many.

I'm jealous but, happy for you.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adlena (Jun 20, 2013)

nice , i like it





Decrease your exam stress by using our latest Pass4sure 1Y0-400 and best quality CHECKPOINT and University of Cambridge. We provide with 100% pass guarantee along with examsheets.com and Arkansas Tech University.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 22, 2013)

there is a guy in st louis that has one,but wants 550.00 for it.it is in fair condition.this guy is notorius for huge markups in price.he dont even care for bikes,for him its all about the profit.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 26, 2013)

*here is a nice Murray Strato Flite*

If all your looking for is a Murray with the ever elusive tank...here is a painted version but, it is a Strato Flite. Paint has been touched up but, though not perfectly it was done with care. And it is all complete and original parts...very nice bike. Wished I could have bought it.I think the $300 is the best price he should expect and would have brought it home for that price.
He was asking $700 and I got him down to $350 I think but, I just couldn't pull the trigger on it at that price....now if it was a 50th Anniversary Golden Flyer, I would have given the $350 without hesitation....probably:eek:











In my opinion....the rear rack complete and the complete tank in this amazing condition alone is worth $200...but, I'm a sucker for this setup.


----------



## krateman (Jul 3, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> there is a guy in st louis that has one,but wants 550.00 for it.it is in fair condition.this guy is notorius for huge markups in price.he dont even care for bikes,for him its all about the profit.




Those kind of guys turn my stomach. They should just leave the bikes to folks like us who love and cherish these bikes. They came from a more honest, respectful and courteous time in our nation's history. A less complicated time, if you will. That is a great looking bike. Fix er up and let us see the results!


----------

